
How Far Are We from a Fully Autonomous Driving World? - evo_9
https://hackernoon.com/how-far-are-we-from-a-fully-autonomous-driving-world-89fde97b5352
======
noahmbarr
The short term, million dollar question seems to be:

What % of the situations requiring human intervention can the semi-autonomous
system correctly identify (and timely alert) the otherwise passive driver to
get involved?

